# The Batcave



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

* This is a quick and very inexpensive dio to build... It's a great display for the HW Batmobile !!!*








[/IMG]


----------



## Nosferatu (Dec 16, 2007)

That's good, nice job on the computer.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...great idea! Put all those spare parts to use. What are walls/rocks made of?


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

BrianM said:


> ...great idea! Put all those spare parts to use. What are walls/rocks made of?


*
A plaster substance made for patching holes and cracks in floors... Painted with 3 different shades of gray primer...*


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Really cool!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks great! Is Batman on 'roids? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## julianmaurice (Jan 31, 2009)

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE IT!!!

It's great seeing the old Batmobile in a diormama. Looks like loads of fun!


----------

